# What are the best systematic/Biblical Theology books by credobaptist authors ?



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2006)

What are the best systematic/Biblical Theology books by credobaptist authors ?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 17, 2006)

Good question. One I'm ill-equipped to answer.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 17, 2006)

Manual of Theology - Dagg 

Systematic Theology - Grudem

I realize that the if-he-says-something-wrong-I'll-just-throw-out-the-whole-book folks here don't like Grudem because of his position on signs gifts, particularly his notion of "non-revelatory prophesy," and I agree that he's wrong (even though he has an argument that many, many people find compelling), but I will say this about Grudem's work: I believe it is THE BEST written systematic theology in the English language. It is amazingly clear and helpful. (I am especially appreciative of his helpful charts/graphs that help illustrate certain concepts, like progressive sanctification.) Furthermore, each chapter includes references to corresponding sections in most other systematic works. In short, aside from his section on the signs gifts, I whole heartedly recommend his work above all others (yes, even above Calvin or Turretin).


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone familiar with :

- J.P Boyce : Abstract of Systematic Theology ?

- Millard Erickson : Christian Theology ?

Or maybe other works ?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 17, 2006)

Boyce is good... sorry, I forgot to mention him.

I'd not bother wasting my time on Erickson: I think his text is pretty lame. Well, he's good to have if you want to have a resource that presents standard evangelical, "4-point" Calvinist, credobaptist theology, but he doesn't say anything that Grudem says better.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 17, 2006)

John Gill has _A Complete Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity_


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> John Gill has _A Complete Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity_



And _ The Cause of God and Truth _


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2006)

A.H. Strong Systematic Theology is another good one.


----------



## Hungus (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> A.H. Strong Systematic Theology is another good one.



Soteriologically Augustus Strong is what? Amyraldian? And his eschatology is strange too being a mix of pre and post mil. Good read though.


----------

